# Orthodox Presbyterian Church



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 11, 2005)

The OPC was founded on June 11, 1936.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 11, 2005)

The OPC was my home for 33 years. I'm not looking back, mind you, but its hard to escape the effects of that kind of upbringing...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 11, 2005)

I didn't really think there was much of a difference between the OPC and PCA ...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 11, 2005)

They aren't different, like night and day.
They aren't different, like apples and oranges.

They are different, like baseballs and softballs.


----------



## Puddleglum (Jun 11, 2005)

Andrew,
Interesting trivia (especially as I'm an OPC-er) - I didn't know that. 

Bruce,
What did you mean by


> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I'm not looking back, mind you, but its hard to escape the effects of that kind of upbringing...


I'm not arguing . . . just curious!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 11, 2005)

Today I'm ordained in the PCA. That's all.
I just have some reorientation to do. And that means not thinking of myself today as an OPCer. Otherwise I'd be stuck with divided loyalties. No man can serve two masters.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Today I'm ordained in the PCA. That's all.
> I just have some reorientation to do. And that means not thinking of myself today as an OPCer. Otherwise I'd be stuck with divided loyalties. No man can serve two masters.



The PCA is your master? :


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 11, 2005)

I was refering to the principle embedded in the verse to which I alluded...


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 11, 2005)

So which church is 'mammon' Bruce?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 12, 2005)

Youuuu giiiiiiz! are getting my proverbial goat.

I love the church I grew up in. But just like marriage makes new alliegances, you should never forget where you came from, but you don't keep ties (apron strings?) back to the parents. Otherwise, your spouse might have reason to wonder: "how committed is this person I married to ME?" Does he/she really mean to stick with me through the hard times, or will this person go running back at the first (or final) sign of trouble?

Can the church I now help pastor count on me? Can the PCA? Or is there a nagging doubt I've left in their mind that I'd really rather be in the OPC still. That this oath is simply expedient. That I'll bail if something better/more attractive comes aluring me. I've made a covenant here. I intend to keep it.

Jesus said commitment to him was hatred of others. Of course he meant this in the "absolute" sense. That one would choose him every time, all the time, come whatever trials and tribulations, even if one's closest family tried to persuade you contrary. Don't put your hand to the plow and look back--its a sign you're unfit. Remember Lot's wife.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The OPC was founded on June 11, 1936.



The OPC was founded 70 years ago.

[Edited on 6-10-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 10, 2006)

Interesting analogy. 

Let's guess who are the baseballs and who are the softballs!

rsc




> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> They aren't different, like night and day.
> They aren't different, like apples and oranges.
> 
> They are different, like baseballs and softballs.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, the PCA is larger than the OPC... softballs are larger than baseballs...
Am I getting this analogy right so far?


----------



## crhoades (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> Well, the PCA is larger than the OPC... softballs are larger than baseballs...
> Am I getting this analogy right so far?



Softballs are easier to hit and are thrown under-handed usually by girls...

{probably not Bruce's intent - hey I'm PCA}


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 10, 2006)

My understanding is that last year marked the end of the attendance of John P. Galbraith at OPC GAs. He must be in his 90s; maybe upper 90s. 65 years service to the OPC; nothing like that in the PCA, right?.


> The Assembly took note of the fact that the election that was just conducted ends 65 years of continual service by the Rev. John P. Galbraith to the General Assembly and its standing committees. This service included:
> 
> * Stated Clerk of the General Assembly, 1940-1941, 1984-1989
> * Corresponding Clerk of the General Assembly, 1981-1983, 1989-1992
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 10, 2006)

The OPC's Heritage after Seventy Years by John P. Galbraith

Threescore and Ten: The OPC at Seventy by John R. Muether


----------



## beej6 (Jun 10, 2006)

Bruce,

If the OPC were your parents and the PCA is your bride (figuratively speaking), those aren't bad apron strings to have still...!

Unlike the RCC which were my 'parents'. No strings attached there.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beej6_
> Bruce,
> 
> If the OPC were your parents and the PCA is your bride (figuratively speaking), those aren't bad apron strings to have still...!
> ...



UMC for me, so little better.


----------



## Puddleglum (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> ...



Well . . . I'd *really* like to defend softball - but since I'm OPC, it may not be in my best interest to do so!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 11, 2006)

John Muether (OPC denom historian) will be teaching our adult Sunday school class on the 25th of this month. Looking forward to it. Happy Anniversary OPC.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 11, 2006)

John Muether will be handling the Confessional Presbyterian promo cards for us at OPC GA. Nice guy! Of course he's a contributing editor as well; he help snag D. G. Hart to write for CPJ 2 this year. John is known as the nice Daryl. Wonder what that's about.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> John Muether (OPC denom historian) will be teaching our adult Sunday school class on the 25th of this month. Looking forward to it. Happy Anniversary OPC.



Great! Mr. Muether was our fall Bible conference speaker last year.

[Edited on 6-12-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 12, 2006)

I love the OPC. Thank God for it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I love the OPC. Thank God for it.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 13, 2006)

I couldn't imagine going to a church where they don't sing _Amazing Grace_. Me likes being a Congregationalist!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I couldn't imagine going to a church where they don't sing _Amazing Grace_. Me likes being a Congregationalist!!



Are you saying that you don't think OPC churches would sing Amazing Grace?


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 13, 2006)

I like reading J. Gresham Machen all the same!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I like reading J. Gresham Machen all the same!!!



I would think most OPC churches have no problem singing Amazing Grace since it is in our Trinity Hymnal along with many other hymns. I think there are a few OPC churches that hold to EP (if that's what you're getting at, or maybe you've been hitting the Sam Adams again!), but I'd think is a very small minority.

[Edited on 6-13-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Presbyrino (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I love the OPC. Thank God for it.





Me too!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 13, 2006)

The OPC is AOK!


----------



## Puddleglum (Jun 13, 2006)

I <3 the OPC too . . . okay, that was rather cheesy. 

And we do sing Amazing Grace fairly frequently.


----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 13, 2006)

my favorite christian thinker was OPC - Dr Greg Bahnsen


----------

